# Oracle macht Java kostenpflichtig



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

hat die neue Java-Politik von Oracle Auswirkungen auf die Webvisu-Anwender?

https://www.aspicon.de/news/d/achtung-die-nutzung-von-java-wird-kostenpflichtig.html

Oder sind die Systeme auf einem älteren Stand und daher außen vor?


----------



## Mavorkit (5 Dezember 2018)

Hi,

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2018)

Da ich selbst nichts mit Java entwickle, aber dochimmer irgend etwas davon auf dem PC instlliert wird:
Was genau bedeutet das für "normale" Windows-Nutzer?

PS: Schon genial, erst kostenlos jahrelang alle sozusagen anfixen und dann abkassieren... ob das auf Dauer klappt?


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2018)

Gibt es außer dem Finanzamt überhaupt noch andere Anwender von Java? 

Harald


----------



## gravieren (5 Dezember 2018)

CoDeSys   3.5  . . .     hat KEIN Java mehr in der Visualisierung.

Visu erfolgt dann über den Browser mit HTML5.


Z.b.  WAGO verwendet ab der ECockpit (CoDeSys 3.x)      HTML5


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es außer dem Finanzamt überhaupt noch andere Anwender von Java?
> 
> Harald



Laut Oracle würde sich die Welt ohne Java nicht mehr drehen:

https://www.java.com/de/about/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> CoDeSys   3.5  . . .     hat KEIN Java mehr in der Visualisierung.
> 
> Visu erfolgt dann über den Browser mit HTML5.
> 
> ...



Neue Panels ja – aber was ist mit den bestehenden Installationen?


----------



## Mavorkit (5 Dezember 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Neue Panels ja – aber was ist mit den bestehenden Installationen?


Eben das wäre auch mein Problem. 

Und zum Thema Java: Ich kenne eine große Firma die automatische Lagersysteme herstellt. Dort wird z.B. sehr viel in Java programmiert (Frage mich bitte nicht warum, ich weiß nur, dass es so ist). Da wird es dann richtig schön, weil die Lizenz ja pro Kern berechnet wird (1 Quadcore PC => 4 Lizenzen).

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (8 Dezember 2018)

Mal Unverbindlich !
Betrifft die WebVisu   !


Java und Java   , das gibt es für den Oberbegriff unterschiede.

Die CoDeSys  3.x    sendet an das Panel nun HTML5-Befehle anstelle   Java-Apletts   (Deshalb muß ja Java installiert werden/sein)

Die Darstellung erfolgt mit "normalen" Browsern.

Sollte der Browser (Im Panel)     HTML5 können, so sollte das eigentlich KEIN Problem sein.

Einfach mal antesten   !


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Laut Oracle würde sich die Welt ohne Java nicht mehr drehen


Also ist gar nicht die GezeitenReibung für die Entschleunigung der ErdDrehzahl verantwortlich, sondern nur die Preispolitik von Oracle?
Dabei kommt aber so etwas von einem KlimaWandel heraus, so dass am Ende Trumpeltier Recht behält und wir uns über die paar Tönnchen Zeh-Oh-Zwei keinen Kopf machen müssen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2018)

Zum eigentliche Thema – hat das Auswirkungen auf die Webvisu-User? – haben wir noch keine Antworten ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Dezember 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zum eigentliche Thema – hat das Auswirkungen auf die Webvisu-User? – haben wir noch keine Antworten ...



An deiner bestehenden Installation wird sich durch die Lizenzänderung keine Auswirkung ergeben. Außer dass du keine Updates bekommst, und es bei einer Neuinstallation schwierig werden dürfte, wenn du nicht irgendwo eine Installationsdatei der alten Version vorrätig hältst.

Bei dem Java-Browser-Plugin ergeben sich aber ganz andere Probleme, nämlich überhaupt noch einen Browser zu finden der dieses Plugin unterstützt. Firefox unterstützt es nicht, und Chrome auch nicht. Microsoft Edge stellt auch intern auch Chromium um. Und ich glaube nicht, dass in irgendeiner aktuellen Webbrowser-Version Java-Plugin noch irgendeine Beachtung findet, das Pferd ist doch schon seit 10 Jahren tot.


----------

